#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Акупунктура помогает не лучше плацебо

## Буль

Обширный обзор имеющихся данных о применении акупунктуры для лечения людей с хроническими болями в пояснице показал, что эффективность этой процедуры сильно преувеличена.

http://naked-science.ru/article/sci/...gaet-ne-luchsh

----------

Lanky (31.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2016)

----------


## Алик

Британские учёные - лучшие специалисты по иглоукалыванию). Куда там  профессору Г. Лувсану https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...81%D0%B0%D0%BD
Пробовал как-то давно это дело  (еще в 90-м году прошлого тысячелетия) у одного приятеля ( невролога), прошедшего ,по-моему, трёхмесячные курсы.  :Smilie:  Жесть была, он некоторые  иголки сантиметра на 3 в тело завинчивал. От одного вида этого боль проходила :Smilie: . А то, что в акупунктурных точках пониженное электрическое сопротивление кожи, сам убедился, по просьбе этого приятеля спаяв ему схему для нахождения этих точек с зуммером и лампочкой в качестве индикатора.

----------

Максим& (31.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Имхо, если кому-то помогает акупунктура, нужно её использовать и не запариваться на этих типа научных исследованиях. Сам никогда акупунктуру не пробовал, но сама проблематика сходна с проблематикой хатха-йоги.
Начало  популярности хатхи на западе ( 60-70гг) , вызвал целый шквал панегириков о ее невероятной пользе для здоровья. Многие в ней видели панацею от всех бед. Включились даже около научные журналы. Но когда волна неофитства немного поутихла, некоторые скептики в медицинской среде начали проводить некоторые тесты и выдали несколько неблагоприятных исследований. Заговорили о травмоопасности , и о том что кардионагрузки слабы, и обогащение лёгких и крови кислородом это миф и т.п. 
Но йога уже набрала популярности и некогда духовная дисциплина стала бизнесс-проектом. Вокруг йоги и ее ассоциаций крутятся сотни миллионов долларов. Заинтересрванные лица начали спонсировать свои медицинские исследования. И хотя кардио нагрузки так и остались в йоге неподтвержденными , не подтвердилось сжигание жиров за счёт пониженного метаболизма, но специалисты признали ее эффективность в терапевтических, нервных, дипресивных, сексуальных и др.областях.
Но не это главное в этой теме. Несмотря на то, что до сих пор проводятся исследования в области йоги, зачастую на сегодняшний день это скорее бизнесс-войны нежели реальные и объективные исследования. Потому как йога и связанные с ней бизнесс-присоски в виде продажи брендов одежды,
ковриков, йога-воды, ароматерапии, йога-парфюмерии, глянцевых журналов, видео продукции и т,п. создали сильную конкуренцию таким же бизнес-присоскам но со стороны традиционных физкультурных институтов-рибоки, адидасы, протеины, одежда, спорт инвентарь ( гантели, велосипеды, тренажеры). Таким образом в этой бизнесс войне между йогой и спортивной физкультурой объективность осталась на последнем месте. И разные "независимые" медицинские институты льют воду на мельницу тех от кого получают финансы на исследовательские проекты.
Не удивлюсь если такая же "научная" конкуренция и происходит с акупунктурой и мед.корпорациями которые хотят втюхать больше таблеток народу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2016), Пема Дролкар (01.04.2016), Фил (31.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Акупунктура помогает не лучше плацебо


Тут что-то напутано. Если не лучше плацебо, то это как раз хорошо, потому что плацебо помогает и именно поэтому его используют.
Просто нужно меру знать доктору и доверие к нему иметь пациенту  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Имхо, если кому-то помогает акупунктура, нужно её использовать и не запариваться на этих типа научных исследованиях.


Исследования показывают, что плацебо помогает даже если человек знает, что принимает плацебо. Поэтому вреда от этих научных исследований нет.

----------


## Максим&

> Исследования показывают, что плацебо помогает даже если человек знает, что принимает плацебо. Поэтому вреда от этих научных исследований нет.


Конечно же нет никакого вреда. Потому как те кто проводит разные научные исследования медитации, йоги, акупунктуры, цигун сами этим на практике никогда не занимаются. А те кто занимается, в подавляющем большинстве эти исследования не читают:-)

----------


## Дубинин

Меня- меня спросите. Как человека мучавший не одну сотню народу-именно сим извращением в купе с поджиганием полынью, и иными извратами. 
Мнений- таков: я молодец, а к другим не советую. Тем более если там занимаются только джень-дзю, и это не часть иного обширного арсенала приспособ для развлечения докторишек.

----------

Крымский (31.03.2016), Пема Ванчук (31.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Имхо, если кому-то помогает акупунктура, нужно её использовать и не запариваться на этих типа научных исследованиях.


Вообще-то героин хорошо помогает от кашля. А раз помогает -- то вэлком его использовать и не запариваться на этих типа научных исследованиях. Логично, чо...

----------

Чагна Дордже (31.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Тут что-то напутано. Если не лучше плацебо, то это как раз хорошо, потому что плацебо помогает и именно поэтому его используют.


Плацебо не может помогать, т.к. это биоинертный материал. Может помогать эффект приёма плацебо. Да и то не всегда. А реальная беда здесь в том, что люди, "загипнотизированные" малоэффективными методиками плацебо типа акупунктуры иже с ними, часто упускают время для применения гораздо более эффективных методик лечения их болезни.

----------

Антончик (07.04.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> А реальная беда здесь в том, что люди, "загипнотизированные" малоэффективными методиками плацебо типа акупунктуры иже с ними, часто упускают время для применения гораздо более эффективных методик лечения их болезни.


Плацебо эффективно, в том-то и дело. 
У него положительный эффект, а не нулевой, и поэтому меряют относительно него при испытаниях клинических лекарства.
А нулевой эффект это отсутствие лечения  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Плацебо эффективно, в том-то и дело.


Повторю ещё раз: *плацебо биоинертно*, вещество для плацебо и подбирают как раз с тем условием, чтобы оно не привносило собственного эффекта.

----------

Lanky (31.03.2016), Антончик (07.04.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Вообще-то героин хорошо помогает от кашля. А раз помогает -- то вэлком его использовать и не запариваться на этих типа научных исследованиях. Логично, чо...


У акупунктуры выявлены такие же ужасающие побочные эффекты как у героина? Или вы тут просто ляляля. 
У моего племяша в школе учитель по математике, фанат этих иголок, ци и дао. В свои 63 он выглядит моложе, подтянутей и здоровее чем вы со своими ученными вместе взятые. Для меня наглядный пример - лучший пример.

----------


## Максим&

> Меня- меня спросите. Как человека мучавший не одну сотню народу-именно сим извращением в купе с поджиганием полынью, и иными извратами. 
> Мнений- таков: я молодец, а к другим не советую. Тем более если там занимаются только джень-дзю, и это не часть иного обширного арсенала приспособ для развлечения докторишек.


Как по мне, так вас в первую очередь и надо обходить стороной:-)

----------


## Крымский

> Повторю ещё раз: *плацебо биоинертно*, вещество ...


Причем здесь вещество? 
Акупунктура-то тоже не вещество, но действует "не лучше плацебо" т.е. лечит и не вредит  :Smilie:

----------


## Максим&

Мне интересен в таких вопросах подход  китайских врачей и правительства, в отличие от научных западников. В Китае выброшены миллиарды денег, чтоб продвинуть культуру оздоровления в массы. Занимайтесь цигун, ушу, делайте самомассаж дао-инь, лечитесь тем же иглоукалыванием. Плацебо-не плацебо, верь или не верь в ци, янь-инь и пр. но оно многим помогает, и самое главное это либо гораздо дешевле нежели медецинские препараты, либо совершенно бесплатно. Просто оторви задницу от дивана, и займись цигун.
Западники же будут проводить какие-то эксперементы, впаривать народу дорогостоящие лекарства которые так же могут нехрена не помочь, но зато отлично обогащают медицинские концерны. Заикнешся о инь-ян, будут вопить о ненаучности и подсовывать свои таблеточки.
Да даже на форуме такая же тенденция. Сколько бы ни талдычилось что хатха йога снимать с вас весь дипресняк, нужно только от компа себя оторвать и встать на коврик, при всем при том это абсолютно бесплатно. Все равно спамят фотки каких-то дорогущих  таблеток, у которых небось ещё и побочка есть. Зато научно!

----------

Айрат (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Мне интересен в таких вопросах подход  китайских врачей и правительства ...


Курят все, на улице хорошо заметно в городе. 
Альтернативщиков за ЗОЖ из фалуньгун закрывают, что по наружной агитации тоже видно  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Курят все, на улице хорошо заметно в городе. 
> Альтернативщиков за ЗОЖ из фалуньгун закрывают, что по наружной агитации тоже видно


Напомнило: где-то в конце 80, в Китае было собрание всех на то время известных мастеров ушу и цигун. В президиуме  отцы\патриархи, все очень авторитетны в этой области и в довольно почтенном возрасте.....
Когда видеосъёмка собрания попала на Запад, западные последователи  были в шоке..... Большинство в зале и в президиуме сидели и дымили папиросами, сигарами и самокрутками  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (01.04.2016), Дубинин (31.03.2016), Крымский (31.03.2016), Максим& (31.03.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

Вот ведь все за научность вроде, а подходы какие-то не научные..
Например если я изгнал духов у человека и тому полегчало- то объявлять хоть что-то кроме фактов странно. Повторить лабораторно изгнание нельзя, ибо нельзя повторить условия и состояния испытуемых- отсель нельзя изгнание объявлять "не научным или научным" и рекомендовать всем- ибо эксперимент не провален и не подтверждён. 
Так-же скажем лекарство: это вещество при наличии к нему скажем исправных рецепторов- действует вообще на всех- это повторяемо и "научно".
Иглорефлексотерапией- не возможно добиться одинакового воздействия на людей в принципе, это априори "не научно", и правильно не может быть рекомендовано всем от "ишиасу"- как в статье.
А помогает- не помогает- это лирика на доверии и передаче  "хорошего дохтура"- пациентами- друг- другу по цепочки.. (сам так работаю)))

----------

Буль (31.03.2016), Крымский (31.03.2016), Мяснов (01.04.2016), Фил (31.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Двойное слепое исследование провести с аккупунтурой довольно проблематично. Но исследования в которых делают как "правильное", так и "ошибочное" лечение по аккупунтуре показывает очень схожие результаты. Поэтому гипотеза о том, что эффект плацебо имеет решающее значение - пусть и не доказана, но очень сильна. 

А вообще, срывание покровов - увлекательная затея. Столько их сорвать можно... И двойной слепой метод исследований - в помощь.

----------

Дубинин (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Когда видеосъёмка собрания попала на Запад, западные последователи  были в шоке...


А теперь (в дополнение к тому, что они все продолжают дымить) цигун на улице в серой пижаме здоровью помогает, а в желтой(фалуньгун) - заметно вредит!  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2016), Фил (31.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Курят все, на улице хорошо заметно в городе. 
> Альтернативщиков за ЗОЖ из фалуньгун закрывают, что по наружной агитации тоже видно


Это для меня пародокс. Сам прочитал не одну книгу, и множество документальнвх китайских фильмов где именно пропагандировался зож, там же были ссылки на врачей, нии , и прочее. И вот вы говорите курят. Может это бич мегаполисов? Хотя для меня было шоком, когда посмотрел фильм про Ип Мэна, и как оказалось что он курильщик. Я это никак не могу связать:-)  Как?
Мне кажется, что у азиатов нет иммунитета на всякую вредность. Как писали этнографы про сибирские народности, что они падучи до водки оказались. Так вижу проблему с куревом у азиатов. Тхеравадинцы курят, ушуисты курят, включи любой корейский фильм-обязательно цыгарка. 
Может у них цыгарки какие-то не такие ядовитые как у нас. Типо, на экологически чистых сортах смолы:-)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А теперь (в дополнение к тому, что они все продолжают дымить) цигун на улице в серой пижаме здоровью помогает, а в желтой(фалуньгун) - заметно вредит!


Насколько понимаю там не в здоровье дело.
Политика и законодательство. В странах Дальнего Востока, на законодательном ровне есть градации, что-то типа: буддизм,  необуддизм, христианство, неохристианство и т.п. и есть те течения которые относят к "смесям".
К последним законодательные требования жёстче, и они в основном под запреты попадают. Но, к слову сказать, они и чудят больше всего.

----------


## Буль

> У акупунктуры выявлены такие же ужасающие побочные эффекты как у героина?


Ну дык и у героина эти эффекты когда-то не были выявлены. Только люди, как вы выражаетесь, "запарились" этим, и выявили. А по поводу акупунктуры вы предлагаете "не запариваться". Вот и не запарились. Мне, например, кажется сомнительной польза организму от того, что его многократно и глубоко протыкают иголками.




> У моего племяша в школе учитель по математике, фанат этих иголок, ци и дао. В свои 63 он выглядит моложе, подтянутей и здоровее чем вы со своими ученными вместе взятые. Для меня наглядный пример - лучший пример.


Вы знаете, как раз у моего племяша в школе учитель ярый противник акупунктуры в свои 66 он выглядит моложе, подтянутей и здоровее чем вы со своими иголками вместе взятые. Для меня наглядный пример - лучший пример.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это для меня пародокс. Сам прочитал не одну книгу, и множество документальнвх китайских фильмов где именно пропагандировался зож, там же были ссылки на врачей, нии , и прочее. И вот вы говорите курят. Может это бич мегаполисов? Хотя для меня было шоком, когда посмотрел фильм про Ип Мэна, и как оказалось что он курильщик. Я это никак не могу связать:-)  Как?
> Мне кажется, что у азиатов нет иммунитета на всякую вредность. Как писали этнографы про сибирские народности, что они падучи до водки оказались. Так вижу проблему с куревом у азиатов. Тхеравадинцы курят, ушуисты курят, включи любой корейский фильм-обязательно цыгарка. 
> Может у них цыгарки какие-то не такие ядовитые как у нас. Типо, на экологически чистых сортах смолы:-)


Общались после того видео, о котором выше написал, с китайскими мастерами.
Ответ в основном был один:  зачем отказываться от удовольствий жизни ? зачем вообще тогда практиковать ?

имхо: Восточный ум, в данном случае по другому заточен. Бизнесовый, материальный, семейный успех, как и радости жизни - есть прямой показатель результатов\успехов практики и даже правильности религии. Вон даже буряты сейчас исходя из этого больше в национальный шаманизм идут, а то и вообще в ислам.

Но в общем, кмк,  подход правильный, реалистичный и практичный - практика должна улучшать качества жизни во всех задействованных сферах.

----------

Алик (01.04.2016), Дубинин (31.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Западники же будут проводить какие-то эксперементы, впаривать народу дорогостоящие лекарства которые так же могут нехрена не помочь, но зато отлично обогащают медицинские концерны. Заикнешся о инь-ян, будут вопить о ненаучности и подсовывать свои таблеточки.


Вот только приукрашивать не надо. В опить о ненаучности инь-ян действительно будут. А "таблеточки подсовывать" помимо вашего желания... вряд ли. Хочешь лечить рак ин-янем? Да пожалуйста. Отказ от лечения подпиши -- и гоу хом исцеляться. Вон, один тут лечился тибетскими пилюльками, в 47 лет помер...




> Сколько бы ни талдычилось что хатха йога снимать с вас весь дипресняк, нужно только от компа себя оторвать и встать на коврик, при всем при том это абсолютно бесплатно.


Потому что талдычить -- не значит доказывать. Сколько не талдычь "халва", во рту слаще не станет.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну дык и у героина эти эффекты когда-то не были выявлены. Только люди, как вы выражаетесь, "запарились" этим, и выявили. А по поводу акупунктуры вы предлагаете "не запариваться". Вот и не запарились. Мне, например, кажется сомнительной польза организму от того, что его многократно и глубоко протыкают иголками.
> 
> 
> 
> Вы знаете, как раз у моего племяша в школе учитель ярый противник акупунктуры в свои 66 он выглядит моложе, подтянутей и здоровее чем вы со своими иголками вместе взятые. Для меня наглядный пример - лучший пример.


Ну ваше дело, копите деньги на лекарства. От вас все научные фармакологические компании этого и ждут.

----------


## Максим&

> Общались после того видео, о котором выше написал, с китайскими мастерами.
> Ответ в основном был один:  зачем отказываться от удовольствий жизни ? зачем вообще тогда практиковать ?
> 
> имхо: Восточный ум, в данном случае по другому заточен. Бизнесовый, материальный, семейный успех, как и радости жизни - есть прямой показатель результатов\успехов практики и даже правильности религии. Вон даже буряты сейчас исходя из этого больше в национальный шаманизм идут, а то и вообще в ислам.
> 
> Но в общем, кмк,  подход правильный, реалистичный и практичный - практика должна улучшать качества жизни во всех задействованных сферах.


Да? А мне как видится, чем глубже практика тем образ жизни человека становится более монастырским ( отшельническим). И что самое главное, добровольный отказ от так называемых благ жизни нисколько не влияет на качество восприятия этой жизни.

----------


## Буль

> Ну ваше дело, копите деньги на лекарства. От вас все научные фармакологические компании этого и ждут.


Ну, и я, соответственно, могу вам посоветовать: бойкотируйте лекарства, не запариваясь доверяйте всяким акупунктурщикам, они от вас того и ждут.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну ваше дело, копите деньги на лекарства. От вас все научные фармакологические компании этого и ждут.


Этого-же ждут производители, водки, хлеба, книг, сигарет, витаминов, спорт- добавок, одежды... Это к тому, что искусство "выбора" и искусство "самодиеты потребления"- важнейшее из искусств (важнее чем кино- да-же!)

----------

Буль (31.03.2016), Чагна Дордже (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Насколько понимаю там не в здоровье дело.
> Политика и законодательство. ...
> Но, к слову сказать, они и чудят больше всего.


Ну, вроде, гонения на любителей ЗОЖ в желтых пижамах начались, когда их количество существенно превысило количество членов КПК.
Однако, цигун в желтой пижаме в Китае здоровью больше вредит, чем помогает, это тоже теперь факт  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Ну, и я, соответственно, могу вам посоветовать: бойкотируйте лекарства, не запариваясь доверяйте всяким акупунктурщикам, они от вас того и ждут.


А я их не бойкотирую и с аккупункиурой не связан. Я йогой занимаюсь  и поэтому денег в аптеки не несу. А в разговор лишь вступил, чтоб показать что за научными якобы исследования может лежать вполне себе корыстный мотив разных мед.концернов.
И доверять всяким иглоукалывателям и пилюлщикам я конечно не стану, так как в этом деле считаю нужно мастерство. Но это не значит для меня что нужно на традиционных для востока методах ставить крест.

----------


## Максим&

> Этого-же ждут производители, водки, хлеба, книг, сигарет, витаминов, спорт- добавок, одежды... Это к тому, что искусство "выбора" и искусство "самодиеты потребления"- важнейшее из искусств (важнее чем кино- да-же!)


Я за халяву:-)  За йогу я никому не плачу. За книги тоже, ну разве за интернет. За практику анапана хадаки гурам тоже нести не буду.

----------


## Максим&

> Ну, вроде, гонения на любителей ЗОЖ в желтых пижамах начались, когда их количество существенно превысило количество членов КПК.
> Однако, цигун в желтой пижаме в Китае здоровью больше вредит, чем помогает, это тоже теперь факт


А статистику фактов, конечно же подсчитывает комиссия из здравоохранения при комитете КПК.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да? А мне как видится, чем глубже практика тем образ жизни человека становится более монастырским ( отшельническим). И что самое главное, добровольный отказ от так называемых благ жизни нисколько не влияет на качество восприятия этой жизни.


Возможно, для западной культуры, так. Всё таки у нас жёсткие противопоставление: мирское-немирское, жизнь-смерть, дух-материя, Бог-Сатана и т.п.
И вот даже во всех восточных системах, видим больше запрещающую  сторону, как будто заповеди Бога запрещающие смертные грехи.

И в  особенности это наверное касаеться традиционных восточных систем, особенно тех что среди мирян распространялись- с одной стороны. И нашей  озабоченностью здоровьем, ЗОЖ, белым воронством и т.п. - с другой.  Под час наверное даже можно сказать и о западной озабоченностью духовностью.
 (имхо, конечно, но всётаки следует учитывать разницу в изначальных основах и подходах)

----------

Алик (01.04.2016), Антончик (07.04.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Хотя для меня было шоком, когда посмотрел фильм про Ип Мэна, и как оказалось что он курильщик. Я это никак не могу связать:-)  Как?


Табак сам по себе и в промышленных сигаретах по-разному действует.
Никотин встраивается в обмен веществ и дает некоторые преимущества организму.
Если не курить селитру и как-то смолы отсадить, то очевидно, что найдутся люди, которым 
табакокурение дает преимущества в качестве жизни.

----------


## Дубинин

> Табак сам по себе и в промышленных сигаретах по-разному действует.
> Никотин встраивается в обмен веществ и дает некоторые преимущества организму.
> Если не курить селитру и как-то смолы отсадить, то очевидно, что найдутся люди, которым 
> табакокурение дает преимущества в качестве жизни.


Профессор Савельев где-то говорил, что-то о ферментации табаков, типа в сигарах-трубках табак ферментирован и "расширяет" мелкие сосуды, а в сигаретах- сужает. И полезней типа ферментированный (при одинаковых рисках рака лёгких и губы при излишней увлечённостью процессом).

----------

Крымский (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Профессор Савельев где-то говорил, что-то о ферментации табаков, типа в сигарах-трубках табак ферментирован и "расширяет" мелкие сосуды, а в сигаретах- сужает. И полезней типа ферментированный (при одинаковых рисках рака лёгких и губы при излишней увлечённостью процессом).


Я застал когда его еще жевали и нюхали, а не курили даже.
Выглядело мерзко, но люди реально на табаке и воде жили, питались им буквально.
При этом им было очень бодро и работоспособно не по годам.

----------

Алик (01.04.2016), Владимир Николаевич (31.03.2016), Дубинин (31.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Возможно, для западной культуры, так. Всё таки у нас жёсткие противопоставление: мирское-немирское, жизнь-смерть, дух-материя, Бог-Сатана и т.п.
> И вот даже во всех восточных системах, видим больше запрещающую  сторону, как будто заповеди Бога запрещающие смертные грехи.
> 
> И в  особенности это наверное касаеться традиционных восточных систем, особенно тех что среди мирян распространялись- с одной стороны. И нашей  озабоченностью здоровьем, ЗОЖ, белым воронством и т.п. - с другой.  Под час наверное даже можно сказать и о западной озабоченностью духовностью.
>  (имхо, конечно, но всётаки следует учитывать разницу в изначальных основах и подходах)


При чем тут Бог-Сатана. Чем глубже и серьёзней ваше отношение к практике, тем меньше у вас времени на всякие сансарные развлекушки и радости жизни. Да и походу они становятся попросту отвлекающими факторами. И это в любых традициях, и запад-восток тут не причём. У меня перед глазами пример православных исихастов, суфийских дервишей, буддийских бхикшу, даосских отшельников.
И если мне начнут рассказывать про то, что можно быть офигенно духовным и при этом наслаждаться всеми радостями жизни-гурманством, ездой на байках, кучей ролс-ройсов, тисканьем разных девиц, комп.играми и т.п, бассейнами в дзен-центрах, вином, - то мне это просто смешно. Но у каждого наверно свои представления о Пути.

----------


## Максим&

> Табак сам по себе и в промышленных сигаретах по-разному действует.
> Никотин встраивается в обмен веществ и дает некоторые преимущества организму.
> Если не курить селитру и как-то смолы отсадить, то очевидно, что найдутся люди, которым 
> табакокурение дает преимущества в качестве жизни.


Втом и дело, как отсадить. У меня опыт курения более 10 лет был. Там не то что про ушу, и зож в целом, вообще о нормальном восприятии речи не шло.
Я ума не приложу, как Ип Мэр мог заниматься ушу и курить. Ведь никотин всю нервно-кислородную систему подавляет. А курящие монахи? Это ж жесть, ведь это забитые сосуды которые просто необходимо должны быть в норме для нормальной медитации.
Возможно для писательской, или переводческой деятельности табак будет в помощь, может как вам-в земельке на воздухе покапаться. Но для физры или медитации это вред однозначно.

----------


## Максим&

> Я застал когда его еще жевали и нюхали, а не курили даже.
> Выглядело мерзко, но люди реально на табаке и воде жили, питались им буквально.
> При этом им было очень бодро и работоспособно не по годам.


Вы наверно ещё из тех могикан. Нынче поколение не то.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> При чем тут Бог-Сатана. Чем глубже и серьёзней ваше отношение к практике, тем меньше у вас времени на всякие сансарные развлекушки и радости жизни. Да и походу они становятся попросту отвлекающими факторами. И это в любых традициях, и запад-восток тут не причём. У меня перед глазами пример православных исихастов, суфийских дервишей, буддийских бхикшу, даосских отшельников.
> И если мне начнут рассказывать про то, что можно быть офигенно духовным и при этом наслаждаться всеми радостями жизни-гурманством, ездой на байках, кучей ролс-ройсов, тисканьем разных девиц, комп.играми и т.п, бассейнами в дзен-центрах, вином, - то мне это просто смешно. Но у каждого наверно свои представления о Пути.


Дак в том то и дело, что нет речи о офигенной духовности.
Мастера различных систем, которые мы связываем с оздоровлением и духовностью, практиковали и практикуют чтоб получать от жизни пользу и радость, в том числе и мирскую.
Возьмите реальные истории мастеров Багуа, Син И, Тайдци (а это всё же внутренние системы) были в своих социальных нишах успешными людьми и далеко не чуждыми удовольствиям. Как и мастера мирянских линий йоги или других систем.  Изначально не для ЗОЖ или духовного(в западном понимании) совершенствования всё это создавалось и практикуется. 
То что многие говорят, что дескать то или то послабление для западных учеников - то наоборот, в основном под запад причёсывается и в западные моралистические рамки и в представления о правильном\здоровом образе жизни вкладывается.

Вот и кажется нам дикостью, что реальный признанный мастер - курит, выпить может или ещё чего хуже (на байке катаеться  :Smilie:  )

----------

Крымский (31.03.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Вы наверно ещё из тех могикан. Нынче поколение не то.


Не, я могикан нашел и застал просто  :Smilie:

----------

Максим& (31.03.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Дак в том то и дело, что нет речи о офигенной духовности.
> Мастера различных систем, которые мы связываем с оздоровлением и духовностью, практиковали и практикуют чтоб получать от жизни пользу и радость, в том числе и мирскую.
> Возьмите реальные истории мастеров Багуа, Син И, Тайдци (а это всё же внутренние системы) были в своих социальных нишах успешными людьми и далеко не чуждыми удовольствиям. Как и мастера мирянских линий йоги или других систем.  Изначально не для ЗОЖ или духовного(в западном понимании) совершенствования всё это создавалось и практикуется. 
> То что многие говорят, что дескать то или то послабление для западных учеников - то наоборот, в основном под запад причёсываться и в западные моралистические рамки вкладывается.
> 
> Вот и кажется дикостью, что реальный признанный мастер - курит, выпить может или ещё чего хуже (на байке катаеться  )


Да, я таких мастеров пачками видал. Не убедили. Но это конечно лучше чем бухать и ширяться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, я таких мастеров пачками видал. Не убедили. Но это конечно лучше чем бухать и ширяться.


Если Вы ищете мастера в святости образа жизни (шила) - то Вы найдете одних людей.
Если Вы ищете мастера в практике глубокого погружения в самадхи - найдете других людей
Если Вы ищете мастера в практике бдительного беспристрастного наблюдения (праджняпарамиты) - найдете и таких людей.

Возможно, Вы найдете мастера шила-праджня-самадхи. 

Все зависит от того, понимаете ли Вы свою ситуацию, свое направление, свою практику и какому мастерству хотели бы обучиться.

----------


## Амир

> Дак в том то и дело, что нет речи о офигенной духовности.
> Мастера различных систем, которые мы связываем с оздоровлением и духовностью, практиковали и практикуют чтоб получать от жизни пользу и радость, в том числе и мирскую.
> Возьмите реальные истории мастеров Багуа, Син И, Тайдци (а это всё же внутренние системы) были в своих социальных нишах успешными людьми и далеко не чуждыми удовольствиям. Как и мастера мирянских линий йоги или других систем.  Изначально не для ЗОЖ или духовного(в западном понимании) совершенствования всё это создавалось и практикуется. 
> То что многие говорят, что дескать то или то послабление для западных учеников - то наоборот, в основном под запад причёсывается и в западные моралистические рамки и в представления о правильном\здоровом образе жизни вкладывается.
> 
> Вот и кажется нам дикостью, что реальный признанный мастер - курит, выпить может или ещё чего хуже (на байке катаеться  )


"Мастера физкультуры" или "мастера пивопития" или "мастера деньгозарабатывания" может и "практикуют", что бы получать от жизни пользу и радость.  :Smilie:  Но ведь в буддизме всё по другому, учитель в Хинаяне не может выпивать, т.к. Хинаяна прямо опирается на слова Будды, а это выпивка противоречит им. Соответственно, если практик нарушает учение, то это значит, что он либо не уважает учение, либо у него нет способности контролировать свои действия, т.е. оччень слабенький практик.  :Frown:  При этом Миларепа в ретрите, когда ему поднесли вино, выпил его и даже написал песню о пользе ЭТОГО вина для его практики, и при этом его поступок вовсе не идентичен не осознанным и не подконтрольным действиям курильщиков или пьяниц.

----------

Максим& (31.03.2016)

----------


## Lanky

Иглоукалывание лично мне помогает от заикания.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.04.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обширный обзор имеющихся данных о применении акупунктуры для лечения людей с хроническими болями в пояснице показал, что эффективность этой процедуры сильно преувеличена.


Причины болезней у разных людей разные, и надо лечить причину, применяя совокупность опеределенных средств. Еще зависит от кармических наработок конкретного человека, и один вылечивается от рака, а другой от ранки на пальце может умереть. 

Как облегчение боли, почему нет? Если кому-то помогает? Только это и есть показатель, найти грамотного человека, к которому есть кармическое доверие, и ПОПРОБОВАТЬ НА СЕБЕ. Причем, сегодня тебе он может помочь, а завтра, - нет.

У меня лично такая карма, что ко мне плывут все возможные средства и помогают, и помогают также тем, кого я направляю к какому-то специалисту, который мне помог. Начиная от тибетских лам-целителей, до врачей моей поликлиники. Я уж и удивляться перестала. Чего только со мной ни делали. Вправляли оба колена, шили, маму мою от рака спасали, барокамеры у меня прямо под домом во дворе(классно помогают, кстати, например, от остеохандроза), невероятный узист с аппаратом за 10 миллионов до мельчайших деталей рассматривает, пиявок сосед по даче на флюс ставит, иглы втыкают куда нужно.

Отрицать какое-то веками испробованное средство смысла нет. Ну, конечно, надо хорошо подумать и разных специалистов в некоторых случаях посмотреть. Ну и правильное питание, движение и массаж и позитивный взгляд на мир) И еще вера)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Плацебо не может помогать, т.к. это биоинертный материал. Может помогать эффект приёма плацебо. Да и то не всегда. А реальная беда здесь в том, что люди, "загипнотизированные" малоэффективными методиками плацебо типа акупунктуры иже с ними, часто упускают время для применения гораздо более эффективных методик лечения их болезни.


Психологический фактор имеет иногда огромную, и даже решающую роль. Есть такое понятие самоисцеления. Просто нас этому не обучают, да и нажива с больных нужна. И вообще, акупунтуру применяют как облегчающее средство при боли, чтобы не пить таблеток с побочным эффектом, и обычно, если у тебя болит поясница постоянно, например, большинство людей пытается понять, по какой причине для начала. Делают снимки, идут ко врачу, а втыкать в себя иголки западный, например, человек не очень любит. 

Я сама себе иногда ставлю иголку в воротниковую зону, чтобы расслабить один мускул, если нет иголки, то просто сильно жму на нужную точку, пока не расслабится. На себе это не сложно(если можно дотянуться)))Но для начала надо идти к остеопату и сбалансировать весь позвоночник.

----------


## Крымский

> Есть такое понятие самоисцеления. Просто нас этому не обучают ...


Мы все прекрасно умеем одну из разновидностей - сон.
Это такой специальный режим работы у организма, направленный на исправление и лечение.
Основные проблемы с болезнями, которые не дают нам его использовать или им не лечатся  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мы все прекрасно умеем одну из разновидностей - сон.
> Это такой специальный режим работы у организма, направленный на исправление и лечение.
> Основные проблемы с болезнями, которые не дают нам его использовать или им не лечатся


Кроме сна есть еще масса техник. В тибетском буддизме в том числе.

http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/bu...olute-healing/

А сон не все умеют так уж прекрасно) И явно во сне многие так и не вылечиваются.

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Ну, насчет иглоукалывания от вьетнамцев слыхал, что в годы войны за неимением обезболивающих при полостных операциях юзали иголки.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.04.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2016)

----------


## Дмитрон

В Пекине был случай, лет 5 назад, девочка из России умерла во время сеанса иглоукалывания. 

В Китае не все хорошо делают иглоукалывание.
Могут и что-нибудь не то проткнуть.

Никогда не пользовался.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.04.2016)

----------


## Антончик

> Плацебо эффективно, в том-то и дело. 
> У него положительный эффект, а не нулевой, и поэтому меряют относительно него при испытаниях клинических лекарства.
> А нулевой эффект это отсутствие лечения


Эффективен в среднем на 7% по статистике. То есть смысл этой эффективности вот в чём:
если взять несколько тысяч испытуемых, и дать им некий препарат, или произвести некое воздействие, и сказать им, что этот препарат или воздействие - вылечит их - то эффект в срезднем по всей группе испытуемых будет прмерно 7%.
У группы, которой ничего не дают, не применяют - эффект нулевой - это контрольная группа.
У группы, на которую действуют тестируемым лекарством или методом - эффект может быть каким угодно. Его и сравнивают с эффектом, который у группы с плацебо, и с контрольной группой без воздействия.
Слепой контроль предполагает, что санитарка в больнице, которая разносит пациентам плацебо-таблетки или тестируемые таблетки - сама не знала, какие таблетки где (какие работают а какие плацебо), а лучше чтобы вообще не знала о наличии плацебо-таблеток. Просто "врач сказал дать" и всё.

А потом уже исследователи сравнивают результаты по этим трём группам. Смотрят как различается статистика. Соответственно какой-то один экстраординарный случай на эти сотни или тысячи испытуемых в общей картине почти ничего не показывает, так как скорее всего будет считаться "статистическим выбросом".
Поэтому утверждения в духе "этому одному человеку помогло" или "этому одному человеку не помогло" - ниочём совершенно. Плюс группы подбирают по каким-то признакам, критериям. Чтобы понимать, как влияет испытание с учётом текущего состояния человека.

Вот это всё и есть плацебо-контролируемое двойное слепое исследование.

Поэтому если говорить, что "нечто работает как эффект плацебо" - это значит, что в принципе можно взять произвольную методику или лекарство, которое само по себе никак не действует - и в среднем мы получим эффект на уровне эффекта плацебо.
В обычной доказательной медицине, чтобы какой-то метод или лекарство считалось "действующим" - нужно, чтобы его эффект существенно превосходил эффект плацебо. В ином случае это не считается "лекарством".
По-моему всё логично.

----------

Won Soeng (07.04.2016), Крымский (07.04.2016)

----------


## Крымский

> Поэтому если говорить, что "нечто работает как эффект плацебо" - это значит, что в принципе можно взять произвольную методику или лекарство, которое само по себе никак не действует - и в среднем мы получим эффект на уровне эффекта плацебо.


До этого все было без вопросов, а вот это не верно  :Smilie: 
Не "никак не действуют", а "действуют, как плацебо".
Далеко не все действует, как плацебо, вот в чем дело.
Если вы покрасите пилюлю в черный цвет, например, то она перестанет как плацебо действовать во многих случаях.




> В обычной доказательной медицине, чтобы какой-то метод или лекарство считалось "действующим" - нужно, чтобы его эффект существенно превосходил эффект плацебо. В ином случае это не считается "лекарством".
> По-моему всё логично.


Да, все, что существенно превосходить эффект плацебо, то и считается действием лекарственным собственно.
Однако, есть еще и отрицательные эффекты. 

Т.е. все, что работает, как плацебо, уже лечит и уже хорошо.
Дальше есть отсутствие лечения и это бесполезные процедуры с нулевым эффектом.
Но ниже есть огромный пласт процедур с негативными эффектами для здоровья, настоящая вредная дрянь!
Поэтому "Акупунктура помогает не лучше плацебо" это серьезный комплимент, так практики легализуют, доказывая, что они полезные  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.04.2016)

----------


## Амир

> Обширный обзор имеющихся данных о применении акупунктуры для лечения людей с хроническими болями в пояснице показал, что эффективность этой процедуры сильно преувеличена.
> 
> http://naked-science.ru/article/sci/...gaet-ne-luchsh


Буддизм учит, что всё не раздельно с нами самими, т.е., например, когда ты считаешь своего учителя "собакой", то и пользы ты от него получишь как от "собаки".  :Frown:  Пример с иглоукалыванием хоть и лежит в другой плоскости, но с т.з. "не раздельности" ничем не отличается.

----------


## Буль

> Ну, насчет иглоукалывания от вьетнамцев слыхал, что в годы войны за неимением обезболивающих при полостных операциях юзали иголки.


Ну и пользовали бы себе такое иглоукалывание по сей день. Зачем же они анестетики закупают?

----------

